# Question about ventilation?



## james.w (Jan 17, 2011)

I am building an enclosure with dimensions 96"Lx42"Hx28"T and was wondering what to do for ventilation. I was wondering where to put the holes, I have heard right above the subtrate is best instead of at the top. Also how much ventilation is needed, I was thinking get a hole saw and drill 1 or 2 2" holes on one end, cover it with a screen and go from there. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jason (Jan 17, 2011)

It's best to install two vents. One above the substrate, high enough that substrate won't be knocked or pushed out, on one side. And one on the opossite side toward the top. example if you put one on the lower left the other should be upper right. Heat rises so the heat escaping from the top will pull fresh air through the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Start with one two inch hole but be ready to put in a second as I would guess you will need four sq. inches of vent high and low . I would use one inch holes as not to draw attention of the Tegu for something for him to [work at ] . You could plug one or two and adjust the flow better that way also


----------



## james.w (Jan 17, 2011)

I will try by drilling 2 one inch holes on either side (bottom left, top right) and add more if needed. Thanks


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

Which side is better for the holes to be towards the top, hot or cool side??


----------



## Rhetoric (May 8, 2011)

For my bigger males enclosure (I didn't build it) it has 5 smaller holes (about the size of a quarter or a nickel) towards the bottom, still above substrate level and 5 same sized holes more towards the top. These 10 are on the cool side. There are also a couple holes that go along the back of the enclosure but they are higher up, I ended up using one of them to pull wires through for my 48" fixture. 
I can take a pic if you're interested. I don't know about any benefits or anything, I'm not even sure if I'm helping lol but thats just how mine is... This one doesn't have any screens that cover the holes like other enclosures have. 
I don't have any issues with humidity or keeping the heat it, it seems to be enough to help with airflow I don't notice any stinky-ness when I open the enclosure unless hes recently had a BM.

The females have 3- 1 inch holes on the cooler end of theirs as well, theirs has a vent cover. I might cut out a few more holes.


----------



## Glostik Willy (Dec 20, 2020)

james.w said:


> I will try by drilling 2 one inch holes on either side (bottom left, top right) and add more if needed. Thanks


Bottom ?


----------

